

Best pre-launch site ever: http://get.awes.me - hemancuso
http://get.awes.me/

======
wimplash
and it supports the Konami code...

~~~
hemancuso
awesome. is that something you normally test out?

~~~
wimplash
nope, just digging through the source-code.

------
mrmeundso
Gay

